# recommendation: Homer's Odyssey translated by Lombardo



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a recommendation to all those. I just finished Lombardo's translation of the Odyssey and its wonderful. A lot of archery references and a lot fun stuff to read. I seriously recommend it. To all the recurvers out there, can you string a bow without a stringer? I had fun in class today because I actually got to bring the bow in (you can tell its college) and demonstrate how to do it.


----------



## dino (May 25, 2005)

My favorite translation was done by the Coen brothers in "O Brother, Where Art Thou" hehe. 

I did want to mention that it is not a good idea to string your recurve without a stringer. I was taught to string it that way when I was young and learned the hard way that it can cause damage to your bow. I cracked a limb on a Shakespeare recurve that was made in 1968 and bought for me in 1972 by stringing it using the body method.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dino said:


> My favorite translation was done by the Coen brothers in "O Brother, Where Art Thou" hehe.
> 
> I did want to mention that it is not a good idea to string your recurve without a stringer. I was taught to string it that way when I was young and learned the hard way that it can cause damage to your bow. I cracked a limb on a Shakespeare recurve that was made in 1968 and bought for me in 1972 by stringing it using the body method.


Not to mention what it can do to your body if something goes wrong. :thumbs_do


----------



## dino (May 25, 2005)

cfuhrer, 

When I was a kid there was a guy in my Dad's circle of bowhunting friends that died in a freak accident while stringing his bow without a stringer. The bow broke and splintered and he fell on it and impaled himself. I never met the guy myself but I will never forget my dad and his friends talking about it.


----------



## Henry VI (Apr 16, 2005)

My version of _The Odeyssey_ is by Homer duh *smacks himself on the head* but translated by Robert Fitzgerald.


And its been a while since I last logged on. Many newcomers. 

Hopefully bsu remembers me if not


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

*I remember*

Yeah, I remember. I actually got an A on that thesis. So I'm out of college with that good taste in my mouth. 

I actually almost emasculated myself once stringing that up. You know how you're suppose to put the bottom tip of the limb against the arch of your foot? Well i did that and the thing slipped and missed impaling my "woohoo" by about 2 inches. Needless to say, I learned my less the hard way. I can still do it.. but I actually put more effort since I'm actually stepping onto the bottom tip of the limb to keep it from slipping.


----------



## Henry VI (Apr 16, 2005)

Holy cow, that musta hurt.

:mg:


----------

